# Gestion de mes abonnés



## Moulinfarat (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je travaille dans une association sportive qui doit gérer les cartes d'abonnements de ses membres. Actuellement chaque membre possède une petite carte (format carte de visites) qu'il doit présenter à chaque séance. Le problème est qu'il y en a toujours qui, oublie leur carte, ou la perde, ou la passe dans le lave linge etc.... Bref ce qui m'oblige à créer une fiche spéciale et cela devient trop lourd en gestion....
Je souhaite éliminer l'utilisation de ces cartes ,
 et Je suis donc  à la recherche d'une application pour mon Ipad 2 (ou mon Macbook pro)  qui me permettrait de gérer individuellement ces cartes d'abonnements à chaque séances, un peu comme une gestion de stock, avec une alarme qui avertie quand on arrive à l'avant dernière séance de sa carte.
en sachant qu'il y a des cours à l'unité, des cartes d'abonnement annuel, des cartes pour 5, et 10 séances.
Je n'arrive pas à trouver une application simple d'utilisation. Actuellement je gère toutes les fiches de mes abonnées avec "Contacts" .
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider  ????


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Eventuellement avec Bento, en ajoutant une alarme aux contacts


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2013)

voir l'autre fil , une réponse en mode gratuit

Existe t-il une application ?


----------



## Moulinfarat (10 Juin 2013)

Merci pour votre aide, je vais d'abord essayer Libreoffice et si je ne suis pas satisfaite je me tournerais vers Bento.
Merci encore ...


----------

